# Asgard the Derp



## tresh (Nov 29, 2012)

My husband named this big behemoth of a tegu. My husband has a little crush on Midgard, who belongs to another person on these forums. 

Asgard is sort of an accident. I intended to go get rats and bedding...I came home with a tegu. He's a big giant derp though...he literally just wanders around, runs into things, tries to fit into tiny places, and falls asleep pretty much everywhere. And he seems to think he's a carpet shark. I know, it's something boy tegus do when there's a female around, they rub their butts all over the carpet (thank the gods tegu musk is not like cat musk!).

Mostly, he just derps. He falls into the water dish. He flops over and lays on his back in my lap. He drags cardboard boxes around for no apparent reason. Somehow, I ended up with the tegu that just doesn't care about anything, he just lays there and lets people do whatever they want. OTher adult tegu wants to sit on him? Whatever. Cat wants to try and eat his tail? Moves it out of the way and lets the cat lay beside him. People want to pet him? Closes his eyes and just lays there. 

He's decided he doesn't want to hibernate, so at the moment he's derping around my living room. I can always hear where he is at, because instead of walking, he goes swish-swish-swish with his tail. 

Some good pictures of him, when he was in his favorite chair this evening. 

[attachment=5869] 
[attachment=5870]
[attachment=5871]
[attachment=5872]


----------



## HeatherN (Nov 29, 2012)

im in love!


----------



## tresh (Nov 29, 2012)

He is definitely a big loveable tegu. I've fallen asleep with him several times now, he just likes to get up under the blankets and get his head right against my neck.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 29, 2012)

What a cute tegu. I love his jowls!


----------



## jondancer (Nov 30, 2012)

He rolls over on his back? I thought lizards can breath when there on there backs?


----------



## tresh (Nov 30, 2012)

He does have awesome jowls. When he yawns, it's awesome, because they're huge and so funny.

For some reason, Asgard is comfortable laying on his back for short periods of time. he doesn't stay like that, or fall asleep like that, but more than once, he'll sprawl out beside me on his back.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 30, 2012)

Aww, he's cute! I love derpy!


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol thats funny he like u lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tresh (Nov 30, 2012)

He likes everyone. I'm looking forward to spring/summer, when I can take him outside again and let the neighborhood children see him. He just kinda looks at them, then flattens himself in teh sunlight, lol


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Nov 30, 2012)

Ahhhhh Derp is the cutest! Midgard is the same way thou too. lazy and just lays around. flops on my lap or bed.. Anywhere he wants too. he rules the roost here


----------



## Teg (Dec 1, 2012)

I hope Teg turns out to be like Asgard and Midgard, they are some characters !!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 1, 2012)

teg is a cutie too!:heart:


----------



## Teg (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol ! You should see his new coat after this shed ! Very sexy ! lol I'll try and post some pics ...


----------



## WoahNelly (Dec 8, 2012)

<3 such a cutie! Can't believe the bit about him flopping on his back! You'll have to try to get pics or a video to us!!


----------



## tresh (Dec 9, 2012)

He's being a cranky-derp right now, going through a rough shed. It's amazing how trusting he is, but even he gets a bit cranky when I'm trying to peel skin off his belly, lol.


----------



## tresh (Dec 23, 2012)

I think the bonding of my husband and the lizard is going very well.  Anyone else ever noticed how male tegus seems so much more calm than females? 

Anyways. Asgard (Derp) likes to sleep on his humans at night. So, last night my husband slept on the couch with his new best buddy curled up on him. 

[attachment=6016]


----------



## tresh (Jan 24, 2013)

Derp on his heating pad (his most favorite thing in the entire world, second only to laying on his humans)

[attachment=6218]
[attachment=6219]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't wait until niles gets big like that  he has been hibernating, so I'll have to wait... sooooo cute. You are lucky parents! <3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aardbark (Jan 25, 2013)

Hes a cute tegu. Looks like you need a bigger heating pad.


----------



## tresh (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, we have two of them, and for some reason, he doesn't want the larger one! He wants the tiny one, and he's so ornery, he's pulled it out from under my small tegu so he could have it, lol. Funniest thing ever, watching a tegu haul something off, like a dog with a prized bone.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 25, 2013)

My ferrets do that with random things too. Haha. Like a huge piece of cardboard when we were working on the floor. Chloe just decided, yeah... I want that. So she dragged it away in the corner. Mind you the thing was like 10 times her size. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol I can imagine godzilla takes anything with my scent and runs he stole my sneaker yesterday and would not give it back

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha... we call our min pin 'derpy ' because of the look on her face. So funny how endearing a derpy animal can be 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tresh (Jan 25, 2013)

Asgard got his checkup at the vet today for his missing toe (healing fine, he's doing well), and he was just soaking up the attention. He sprawled across their welcome desk and let everyone love on him, lol. It was awesome.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

